
Looking at the facts: Sarah Sharp’s crusade - Vorcin84
http://www.preining.info/blog/2015/10/looking-at-the-facts-sarah-sharps-crusade/
======
reitanqild
And this is why some people shouldn't even have flagging rights I think.

Now this story is off the front page and lost for the majority of the audience
here.

------
Vorcin84
Seems hugged to death already, sorry.

Wayback machine link:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20151008102734/http://www.preinin...](http://web.archive.org/web/20151008102734/http://www.preining.info/blog/2015/10/looking-
at-the-facts-sarah-sharps-crusade/)

------
cpalone
"Social Justice Warrior"

Really? That's the level of discourse the author is gonna set the bar at? At
least I know that I'm not missing any substance by having just skimmed the
post.

Seems like a cheap scramble for pageviews with an incredibly biased article,
starting with the title.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Loaded language is extremely common, and you doubtlessly use plenty of snarl
words without even realizing it:
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Snarl_word#Snarl_words](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Snarl_word#Snarl_words)

Though, much of a word's snarl comes from its tone and context. Where SJW is
indeed a pejorative, it should not be construed as an intrinsic thought-
terminating cliche. It's merely a shorthand to describe a certain flavor of
people subscribing to academic ideologies that interpret the world as an
identity struggle.

~~~
cpalone
Yeah, I don't doubt that I do.

But presenting an entire post full of loaded language that also rails against
"Social Justice Warrior Sarah Sharp's crusade" while claiming to be just
"looking at the facts" is disingenuous at best.

------
DasIch
"crusade", "SJW mode", "ranting", "meandering", "here [sic] arguments are so
weak I had nothing but good laugh" and it goes on and on.

The author couldn't be less objective and unprejudiced, if he tried. Obviously
though he doesn't and couldn't give less of a fuck, not even remotely making
an attempt at actually merely "Looking at the facts".

No matter where your opinion on Sarah Sharp, this piece makes one thing
abundantly clear, the author is an asshole. Which I'm sure he doesn't mind
being called, I mean this is all just fun right?

~~~
reitanqild

      The author couldn't be less objective and unprejudiced, if he tried.
    

As far as I understand it was a collection of things that had been written on
the LKML.

~~~
DasIch
It's not just a series of quotes (not that it would this would necessarily be
objective). He provides clearly heavily biased commentary, starting with the
title.

